# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Touch ID trên iPhone 6 lại bị "bẻ khóa"

## vAPK

*Chỉ sau vài ngày bộ đôi iPhone 6 được bán ra thị trường, các nhà nghiên cứu của Security Research Labs lại tiếp tục phát hiện một phương pháp mới có thể làm dấu vân tay giả, để qua mặt được hệ thống an ninh Touch ID có trên iPhone 6.*

Theo thông tin của trang cultofmac, các nhà nghiên cứu _Security Research Labs_ đã sử dụng một tấm giấy đặc biệt rồi đè lên phần vân tay _(đã được đăng ký trên iPhone 6),_ sau đó chỉ cần dùng bất kỳ một ngón tay nào khác kẹp chung tấm giấy này là có thể "_vượt mặt_" được hệ thống an ninh của iPhone 6.
Việc iPhone 6 có thể dễ dàng bị vượt qua được dù đã khóa dấu vân tay đã khiến cho nhiều chuyên gia quan ngại rằng, người dùng iPhone 6 có thể sẽ bị mất nhiều thứ hơn ngoài dữ liệu, khi mà nút *Home* trên iPhone 6 còn được trang bị thêm hệ thống thanh toán trực tuyến Apple Pay. Điều này có thể giúp tin tặc biến iPhone 6 thành một _"thẻ ngân hàng"_ vô cùng tiện lợi.
Được biết, tính năng bảo mật vân tay (_Touch ID_) lần đầu tiên được Apple công bố trong chiếc iPhone 5S, nhằm giúp người dùng mở khóa máy nhanh mà không cần phải nhập mật mã. Tuy nhiên, vào thời gian đó, nhóm tin tặc sinh trắc học của _Chaos Computer Club (CCC)_ đã phát hiện chỉ cần dùng mô hình keo của dấu vân tay người thật cũng vượt qua màn hình khóa của iPhone 5S.
Mặc dù thế, các chuyên gia bảo mật của _Security Research Labs_ cũng trấn an người dùng rằng khả năng làm giả dấu vân tay không hề đơn giản và điều quan trọng nhất là tin tặc phải lấy và lưu trữ được đúng dấu vân tay đã đăng ký của người dùng.
Có thể xem đoạn video clip trình diễn khả năng _"vượt mặt_" hệ thống Touch ID trên iPhone 6 tại địa chỉ: *youtube.com/watch?v=jXC21g2bYFY*.

----------

